# Can we claim back the 20% Uber Fee?



## Ozzi3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ive been on and off ubering since october 2016, the end of financial year is near, Ive been putting away 30% for Tax and 10% for Gst. When I want to lodge a return what can I claim back and can I some how claim back the 20% Uber fee, Uber slugs me with?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep, the 20% fee is an expense and a full deduction.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

*WRONG, we pay GST on the full fare, not what we receive.*

Uber books:
Gross fares earned $10000
Uber deduction $2500
Net fares $7500

Your books for tax purposes:
Net fares earned $7500-$909
- GST portion $909 (we pay GST on Uber's portion)
Actual fares collected $6591

Uber do not take 25% as they also take 25% of the GST....

So über take $2500 from $9091 which is 27.5%


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

whocareaboutPAX said:


> Yes. Uber pays GST on their portion, also as we pay Uber a fee out of our net fares, you should calculate out of net fares not gross fares, if Uber app tells you $10,000 it is lying. Very important, that platform expense comes off net fares, not gross fares hehehe
> 
> EXAMPLE: end of yr tax return:
> 
> ...


And you _claim _to be doing a CPA course? LOL!


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> And you _claim _to be doing a CPA course? LOL!


And you _took_ the above seriously? LOL!


----------



## Ozzi3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> Yep, the 20% fee is an expense and a full deduction.


Nice, well the work really isnt that bad once you claim back our entitlements


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ozzi3 said:


> Nice, well the work really isnt that bad once you claim back our entitlements


Hi Ozzi3 
If you've done some Uber duties since Oct 2016, you would have already submitted a BAS and GST forwarded to ATO prior to the Feb 28th deadline?



Ozzi3 said:


> Can we claim back the 20% Uber fee?


Yes, for the purpose of income tax upon declaring the total in gross fares.
No, for the purpose of GST credits.

I thought the fee was 25% in Oct 2016?


----------



## Ozzi3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Instyle said:


> Hi Ozzi3
> If you've done some Uber duties since Oct 2016, you would have already submitted a BAS and GST forwarded to ATO prior to the Feb 28th deadline?


To be honest I didnt know I had to, I've never had my own ABN. I set up my Gst but I was under the impression that all tax returns were submitted in July 1st. So I'm presuming GST should be given every 3 months? Help me out..


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ozzi3 said:


> To be honest I didnt know I had to, I've never had my own ABN. I set up my Gst but I was under the impression that all tax returns were submitted in July 1st. So I'm presuming GST should be given every 3 months? Help me out..


Thats the one, GST is Quarterly and completely separate to income tax. As the due date has lapsed, I'd suggest you urgently phone the ATO on Monday and request an extension. They can be fairly lenient, just mentioned your new to the process and it shouldn't be a drama.

https://www.ato.gov.au/business/bus...as/due-dates-for-lodging-and-paying-your-bas/


----------



## Ozzi3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for that Ill get ontop of it as soon as I can. Cheers


----------

